# دورة Icdl باختباراتها هدية للسادة المهندسين



## احمد عزت20 (3 مارس 2007)

:1::1::1::1::1::1::1::1: 
:63: 
:13: 

دورة ICDL باختباراتها هدية للسادة المهندسين

http://rapidshare.com/files/19104352/ICDL.rar


----------



## islamiccastel (3 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (4 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

واضح ان الملف html وليس rar ما هو الحل؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد عزت20 (9 مارس 2007)

عزيزي عاشوووووووووووور اضغط على اللينك وعندما تظهر لك صفحة ويب جديدة اضغط Free 
وانتظر عداد الوقت حتى ينتهي من العد وتكون تقريبا 1 دقيقة وبعها سوف تظهر لك كلمة Download ويطلب منك ادخال بعض الأرقام أو الحروف أدخلها كما هي معطاة لك ثم اضغط Download وان شاء الله هيتحمل الملف واي خدمة،
سلااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (9 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## moh_farouq (9 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير و زادك من نعيمه


----------



## مراقب (11 مارس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Ashour Owais (11 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## مهندس تحلية (15 مارس 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## habloon (17 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يااخى


----------



## habloon (17 مارس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا جزيلالالالا


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (20 مارس 2007)

يا باشا جزيت خيرا
ويكثر من امثالك
وربنا يكتر كتبك الحلوة دي
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا
الف شكرررررررررررر


----------



## d_hamdi (17 مايو 2007)

*فتح الله عليك*

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 

مع تحيات اخوكم 

:33: العبد المسلم :33:


----------



## d_hamdi (17 مايو 2007)

d_hamdi قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء
> 
> مع تحيات اخوكم
> 
> :33: العبد المسلم :33:


 

أخى الكريم 

هذا الإصدار الثالث فماذا عن الإصدار الرابع وبالأخص لو كان عربى ارجو الإفاده 

والسلام ختام


----------



## مهندس رضا (17 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed_cisco (24 مايو 2007)

شكرا على اتاحتك لهذا الرابط


----------



## محمد أمين سعد (10 يونيو 2007)

أود أن أسال هل ashour owais المشترك هنا هو دكتورنا العزيز ؟؟؟؟


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## o_algindy (13 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر ليييك


----------



## face off (2 يوليو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## م. سنان يونس نوري (6 يوليو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً ... جاري تحميل الملف الأخ العزيز..
وفقك الله لما فيه خير الناس.


----------



## م/عمرو عبد الوارث (7 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جدا يا اخ احمد وخاصة على شرح طريقة التحميل
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## geophysicst (7 يوليو 2007)

مشكووور على المجهود الرائع

الله لا يحرمنا من مجهودك


----------



## ريزو (12 أغسطس 2007)

فـل عليك يا معلم ربنا يكرمك
جاري التحميل بس لو ماشتغلش انت عارف .................................( هزعل منك1:1:


----------



## حمدى الفولى (13 أغسطس 2007)

:28:جزاكم اللة خيرا على هزا المجهود الرائع الجميل دة


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (13 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علاء عادل (13 أغسطس 2007)

مساء الخير . احب اشكركم جميعا على المجهود الرائع ده . ربنا يجعله فى كيزان حسانتكم . بس لى سوال انا بضغط على الالينك ويظهر لى اشياء كتير وانواع كتير . ممكن ترشدونى . شكرا


----------



## حماد رافت (14 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياأخى وبارك فيك وجعلك نافعا لك ولغيرك


----------



## Nacimdz (21 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يااخى


----------



## eng_akyq (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*إلا رابيد شيير*

الرجاء من الاخوة المهندسين الأعزاء تحميل ملفات Icdl إلى موقع اخر غير الرابيد شير
وشكراً


----------



## thedefender (16 أكتوبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## elzaim111 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر مقدما


----------



## وليدعبدالرحمن (4 نوفمبر 2007)

لو سمحت أنا عايز معلومات عن النحاس الأصفر 58% المحتوي علي الرصاص 1-3%من حيث السباكه ومشاكل التشكيل


----------



## فاتح روما (4 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## explorator (9 نوفمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## ناد (12 نوفمبر 2007)

very very good


----------



## ايمان علي مصرية (12 نوفمبر 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد العروشي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير 
وبارك الله فيكم كل الاعضاء على المجهودات المتميزة


----------



## نبيه الدياب (27 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين يا شباب على هذا المجهود 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------

